# CBSA agent fired for giving organized crime a pass



## dapaterson (7 Mar 2013)

A Thunder Bay, Ont., border official has been dismissed after socializing with organized crime figures and refusing to do secondary examinations on some who'd been tagged for more extensive searches.

The officer "maintained a social relationship with known organized crime figures in Thunder Bay that operate throughout Canada and internationally," said a release accompanying a report by Public Sector Integrity Commissioner Mario Dion that was presented to Parliament Thursday.

"The officer failed to take enforcement action on these individuals as his duties required. The officer also attempted to evade the law during a police operation at a local bar."



http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/story/2013/03/07/pol-border-services-agent-socialized-with-organized-crime.html


----------

